# OPEN CATFISH TOURNAMENT! Chattahoochee HIllJack Catfishing



## brother hilljack

OPEN CATFISH TOURNAMENT!!


A FUN FILLED DAY OF CATFISHING, BROTHERHOOD, AND COMPETITION PROVIDING YOU WITH THE OPPORTUNITY TO SHOWCASE YOUR SKILLS AS A CATFISHERMAN! 
WHO’S INVITED: EVERYBODY!!
WHAT: CATFISH TOURNAMENT
WHEN: 10 JULY 2010: 6 PM-2AM. Registration will begin at 04:30 PM vicinity of the boat ramp.
WHERE: RINGER BOAT RAMP, WEST POINT LAKE, GEORGIA
ENTRY FEE: $50.00 PER TEAM
For questions and complete rules, please visit my website www.hilljackcatfishing.com , email me at shane.hilljack.smith@googlemail.com or phone at 706-341-5090.
To ensure the progression of our sport, all fish weighed in WILL become property of the event directors and WILL be released at the launch site. 
Entry fees must be paid at registration. ONLY CASH WILL BE ACCEPTED (exact change).
All participants are responsible for ensuring that they are in accordance with all rules/regulations imposed by the state in which they are lisenced. If the event ramp requires a launch fee, then it is the responsibility of the participant to pay those fees.HillJack Catfishing is dedicated to the promotion and progression of the sport of Catfishing. We take pride in our efforts to promote conservation of this valuable resource. 
Volunteers to help run this competition would be welcome!
IF YOU WOULD BE INTERESTED IN SPONSORING THIS EVENT, PLEASE CONTACT ME AS SOON AS POSSIBLE!!


----------



## brother hilljack

Getting a lot of good reports about fishing on West Point lately


----------



## brother hilljack

This should be a good tournament. Looks like we will have an increased number of participants so there will be a good payout! Come on down and fish with the HillJacks. Tournament is open to everyone


----------



## brother hilljack

Only 1 week to get ready for the big open event. Hope to see you there


----------



## yellingrebel78

yall the hilljacks is a great bunch of guys I got to fish with them once last year and I had fun so if you get a chance you need to go and fish with them if my money was right I sure would be there


----------



## btt202

I'll be there this thing could pay 1st thru 4 place with as many as 20 or more Teams ,1st could pay about $400 plus Big fish up to $150 or so !!!!! Come on out and fish with us.....


----------



## j_seph

btt202 said:


> I'll be there this thing could pay 1st thru 4 place with as many as 20 or more Teams ,1st could pay about $400 plus Big fish up to $150 or so !!!!! Come on out and fish with us.....


 Not for you though


----------



## btt202

j_seph said:


> Not for you though


We will just have to see about that......


----------



## j_seph

btt202 said:


> We will just have to see about that......


 Got me a secret bait, some homebrewed kinda stuff, guaranteed to catch catfish, all I got to do is roll anything that can be put on a hook in this stuff and bam!


----------



## brother hilljack

so i guess your new Partner will be bringing jello and chicken nuggets


----------



## j_seph

brother hilljack said:


> so i guess your new Partner will be bringing jello and chicken nuggets


 
My fill in partner ain't but 18, can catch a fish out of a mudhole ankle deep, and has access to many, many bream and other flathead baits. Matter of fact he is a local, born and raised!


----------



## brother hilljack

excellent.................would that be local west point?


----------



## j_seph

brother hilljack said:


> excellent.................would that be local west point?


----------



## btt202

This things getting a little carried away with all you guys tring to take my money


----------



## Dupree

just curious how you keep a bunch of catfish alive all night?


----------



## j_seph

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> just curious how you keep a bunch of catfish alive all night?


 Myself I use about a 150-200 gallon tank, aerator, and a little pure oxygen seeping in. Jugs of frozen water to keep the water cool.


----------



## brother hilljack

80 gallon livewell in my boat. Filtered, recirculated, oxygen infused. Seems to do the trick pretty well


----------



## striper commander

I wonder if you can get past the shoals right now.


----------



## j_seph

300mag said:


> I wonder if you can get past the shoals right now.


  if there's 8 inches of water I can!


----------



## striper commander

My scorpion can get a lot shallower then that. I might come and fish with ya'll. I need to rig up something to keep the cats alive though. What is a better bait 15 inch gizzards or bream. I never fish for cats just striper.


----------



## j_seph

300mag said:


> My scorpion can get a lot shallower then that. I might come and fish with ya'll. I need to rig up something to keep the cats alive though. What is a better bait 15 inch gizzards or bream. I never fish for cats just striper.


 Both, 15 inch gizzard will still fit in a 10lb flatheads mouth.


----------



## brother hilljack

300 mag

You will not be disappointed in the tournament. Great group of fishermen. Even better Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- stories. We are arriving a bit early and there will be a grill going. Come on down, drink some "cola" and have yourself a good ole time.

I expect 20 plus teams. That equals $700 purse/5places and a $200 BF prize


----------



## crackerdave

Anybody campin' at Ringer? Might ride out and say "Hey!"


----------



## Dupree

well me and 300mag are plainning on being there with a tank full of gonzo gizzards. gonna try this catfish thing out.


----------



## brother hilljack

It will be great to meet you all. You will be hooked on catfish after this event! Welcome


----------



## j_seph

Tick Tock


----------



## btt202

It's on !!!! Better Bring Your "A" Game *Team Fat Cat* take the Check again .... LOL


----------



## brother hilljack

Everyone needs their A game. No generation scheduled for today. NOT GOOD


----------



## crackerdave

They rarely generate on weekends.


----------



## striper commander

I had fun fishing the tournament with ya'll. We almost got in the money too.


----------



## j_seph

good meeting ya'll the one fish we lost at the boat was the only fish we would have needed. Guess thats what happens with the go big or go home mentality


----------



## Dupree

Yeah I had a good time. If we would have got in one more fish we would have been in the money. I couldn't catch a cold last night, but at least Jamie put 4 in the boat. Missing the money by a few ounces on our first catfish trip wasn't too bad though.


----------



## btt202

Well I did make our Fee back . What a tough night. Never seen it that bad over there. Just glad to whip J seph . The jello worked.. Not a single big fish hook up last night... Sounds like there where some 20 to 30 lbers lost at boat...


----------



## paratrooper202

Would be nice to know, WHO THE WINNER WAS and what it took to win and big fish?????


----------



## brother hilljack

I will have the results posted soon.


----------



## j_seph

btt202 said:


> Well I did make our Fee back . What a tough night. Never seen it that bad over there. Just glad to whip J seph . The jello worked.. Not a single big fish hook up last night... Sounds like there where some 20 to 30 lbers lost at boat...


Glad you beat me Least you could If I'd had that one fish stay on then it would of been a one fish take all. But if a frog had wings he wouldn't bump his butt when he hopped.


----------



## Dupree

j_seph said:


> Glad you beat me Least you could If I'd had that one fish stay on then it would of been a one fish take all. But if a frog had wings he wouldn't bump his butt when he hopped.



Shoulda had some jello nuggets and you would have won.


----------



## j_seph

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> Shoulda had some jello nuggets and you would have won.


 Like I said it was go big or go home for us


----------



## Dupree

Thanks again for letting us borrow your 162qt cooler jseph.


----------



## paratrooper202

brother hilljack said:


> I will have the results posted soon.



WELL?


----------



## brother hilljack

http://www.hilljackcatfishing.com/index_files/Page660.htm


----------

